# Veneer Lamp



## cabomhn (May 26, 2016)

Hello all! Long time no see for me, but I haven't stopped working on projects completely! Had some time here and there, made 5 of these veneer lamps from the outline in an older fine woodworking article. I'll be getting married and moving in with my soon to be wife this July so trying to make a few things for the apartment so at least some of the stuff was things I"ve made! Haha, but anyway, these are really cool plans and can be found online if you want to make one. They have a real nice soft light to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2016)

Holy cow...great to hear from you again Matt!

Nice looking lamp. Very well done.

I love a good NC July wedding....are we invited?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (May 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow...great to hear from you again Matt!
> 
> Nice looking lamp. Very well done.
> 
> I love a good NC July wedding....are we invited?




I try to come around when I can! Life has been insanely busy so I'm actually looking forward to some down time to just relax soon!

Haha if only there was room, we can barely get all the family! Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (May 27, 2016)

those are outstanding! did you make the veneer or buy them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (May 27, 2016)

congrats by the way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (May 27, 2016)

brown down said:


> those are outstanding! did you make the veneer or buy them!




I did not slice up the veneer for this one. I actually tried at first on a wide blade bandsaw blade but couldn't get them quite thin enough like I wanted. This is actually 2" wide edge banding instead. It ended up saving a good bit of time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2016)

Nice lamp Matt, congratulations on the upcoming nuptials! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

Matt for no more experience than you actually have you show real promise to go as far as you want in woodworking. You have the eye, the talent, the patience, and most importantly you get things done. 

Beautiful lamp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2016)

Welcome back, and congrats! Very innovative lamp. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (May 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Matt for no more experience than you actually have you show real promise to go as far as you want in woodworking. You have the eye, the talent, the patience, and most importantly you get things done.
> 
> Beautiful lamp.



Thanks for the kind words Kevin! I really do enjoy woodworking and I hope to have a woodshop one day (my fiancé fully supports that which is great! Haha) now about that getting things done, I believe I still have a box that needs finishing, LOL

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2016)

cabomhn said:


> Thanks for the kind words Kevin! I really do enjoy woodworking and I hope to have a woodshop one day (my fiancé fully supports that which is great! Haha) now about that getting things done, I believe I still have a box that needs finishing, LOL



Every woodworker worth his salt has to have at least 1 or 2 unfinished projects. It's called _"Letting it marinate while my creative juices come back around to that one..."_. I have many unfinished projects which I reckon makes me a Master Woodworker. Keep practicing Matt and one day you'll be as good as me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2016)

Good to hear from you Matt! Love the lamp, I might have to track down those plans, I have a ton of veneer I need to find a use for...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

